# Do you think it would be fun to outrun the cops in a car?



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Do you think it would be fun out outrun the cops in your car?


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

No, because once they do catch up to you, you're going to be in a heap o' trouble. However, sitting in your fancy car and outrunning cops on the various _Need for Speed_ games is amusing.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Volant said:


> No, because once they do catch up to you, you're going to be in a heap o' trouble. However, sitting in your fancy car and outrunning cops on the various _Need for Speed_ games is amusing.


I guess the biggest thing is having a car you know you could get away with or if it was the 1970's and you didn't get in trouble. That would make it more fun. I've heard how many stories about back in the day and it just sounds like it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## gracElizabeth (Mar 26, 2013)

If I completely got away with it with no consequences and without harming anyone, fuck yeah. Otherwise hell no.


----------



## Volant (Oct 5, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> I guess the biggest thing is having a car you know you could get away with or if it was the 1970's and you didn't get in trouble. That would make it more fun. I've heard how many stories about back in the day and it just sounds like it would be a lot of fun.


Brings to mind _The Dukes of Hazzard_ and _Ferris Bueller's Day Off _in the spirit of joyrides in various automobiles, but other than that, I don't think I could or would want to outrun any cops. XD It's not terribly appealing to me, but that's just me.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Volant said:


> Brings to mind _The Dukes of Hazzard_ and _Ferris Bueller's Day Off _in the spirit of joyrides in various automobiles, but other than that, I don't think I could or would want to outrun any cops. XD It's not terribly appealing to me, but that's just me.


Yes it would be like Dukes of Hazard.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

No, that would be scary D:


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

No. Even if you got away they could still use dash cam footage to view your license plate #, which they could then use to track you down at home.


----------



## WildImagineer (Jan 25, 2013)

The question wasn't what are the consequences of outrunning a cop, it was would you enjoy it; does it meet the levels of your hedonistic criterion, read: in that moment. He pointed out that we are also assuming no consequences to help sterilize your plagued brains that move outside that realm too quickly, but that didn't work. I swear people have a serious problem correctly interpreting questions now a days. 

My answer: Yes, driving fast is an adrenaline inducing good time, so being chased only pumps your endocrine system harder.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

No. It would be terrifying and I'd worry about my car being recognized afterwards. Running from the cops in Grand Theft Auto is about as close to it as I'm willing to get.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

No, I drive a Chevrolet Malibu and it's a piece of ghetto shit and god I just hate the shit out of that car


----------



## ATLeow (Jun 2, 2013)

Since real life is clearly very similar to both The Dukes of Hazzard and Need for Speed, yes.

Being scraped off a tree with a spatula and put in prison for 900 years is less appealing to me so overall I would be disinclined to consider the activity as a pastime, but until that time, in the moment, fleeing the cops at 185mph with my blood consisting of three-quarters adrenaline and some loud music blasting sounds amusing. Assuming I don't immediately hit something, which I will.


----------



## JayHill108 (Sep 20, 2013)

Not in real life-- however, I talked about a business venture with some friends. Imagine a "theme park" where you could simulate a police chase on a closed track. None of the legal dangers of an actual police chase, but you get all the action of a real world chase.


----------



## PolystyreneMan (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes because I think it would be fun to be conscious of being involved in an obvious miracle.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

The actual car race would be fun, unless you caused an accident, which would be very much nonfun.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

In a game sure it would be fun. In real life cops have cameras and radios and trees and other cars hurt. Not to mention the guilt one would feel if you killed someone in a chase.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

It depends. Where I am, how familiar am I with the area, and what country I'm in. 

In my country, hell no. I've played enough GTA to know at some point they're going to try and pop my tires or get the tanks out. I'd rather hide than run, as hiding (if you do it right) is a lot easier to do.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Been there done that lol....


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

WildImagineer said:


> The question wasn't what are the consequences of outrunning a cop, it was would you enjoy it; does it meet the levels of your hedonistic criterion, read: in that moment. He pointed out that we are also assuming no consequences to help sterilize your plagued brains that move outside that realm too quickly, but that didn't work. I swear people have a serious problem correctly interpreting questions now a days.
> 
> My answer: Yes, driving fast is an adrenaline inducing good time, so being chased only pumps your endocrine system harder.


This^^^^

I have done so on more than one occasion and I've found it to be exactly as WildImagineer has described it.

Going fast is fun. Going fast while being chased with the stakes being high is incredibly exciting.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> This^^^^
> 
> I have done so on more than one occasion and I've found it to be exactly as WildImagineer has described it.
> 
> Going fast is fun. Going fast while being chased with the stakes being high is incredibly exciting.


Bingo. I think it would be a great time. It's just the penalties and risk aren't worth it. Back 30-40 years ago it was a bit of a different story.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> Bingo. I think it would be a great time. It's just the penalties and risk aren't worth it. Back 30-40 years ago it was a bit of a different story.


Well, to be fair, the last time I did so was prior to being married and I've been married for 28 years...

But the thrill is still quite fresh.

Uh...for the marriage, too.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> Well, to be fair, the last time I did so was prior to being married and I've been married for 28 years...
> 
> But the thrill is still quite fresh.


Let me guess, you also had a few in you when you did it?


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

There is a small window of opportunity when you can run from the cops (for a minor traffic offence) and get away with it, but you have to be on it straight away. Basically they have to be held up in some way (eg giving way to traffic) and the driver has to get out of the car (in a populated area) without them seeing.

If they are already tailing you, then you have no chance.

And that is all I'm going to say on this matter. :wink:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

PowerShell said:


> Let me guess, you also had a few in you when you did it?


No, I have never used alcohol or drugs of any sort. I want to remember everything in vivid detail. 

Although once, some of my friends did spike my coke with vodka. I had a cold so I couldn't smell it until it was in my mouth. I spit it out, threw the coke away and left. I was upset and they apologized.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh, yeah... You'll have so much fun; but, if you get caught; ask your face to be distorted, because, there's a 60% chance you'll end up on YouTube... Let me know where to find the video, OK?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Snow Leopard said:


> There is a small window of opportunity when you can run from the cops (for a minor traffic offence) and get away with it, but you have to be on it straight away. Basically they have to be held up in some way (eg giving way to traffic) and the driver has to get out of the car (in a populated area) without them seeing.
> 
> If they are already tailing you, then you have no chance.
> 
> And that is all I'm going to say on this matter. :wink:


It also helps to have a bit of a daredevil streak in you, and to be driving a really fast car.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

niss said:


> It also helps to have a bit of a daredevil streak in you, and to be driving a really fast car.


The problem is that cops here are decked out with fancy electronic gear, everything is recorded. If you out ran them, you'd have to dump your car and you'd have to fake that your car was stolen. (and that is pretty hard to do unless you are a car thief yourself).


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Snow Leopard said:


> The problem is that cops here are decked out with fancy electronic gear, everything is recorded. If you out ran them, you'd have to dump your car and you'd have to fake that your car was stolen. (and that is pretty hard to do unless you are a car thief yourself).


Of course there are limitations, and technology has improved, but it still happens...even today.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

niss said:


> Of course there are limitations, and technology has improved, but it still happens...even today.


The main thing is having a fast car that can also accelerate very fast since the cops' cars are usually pretty quick to get up to speed. Also knowing the area well and knowing where to turn off and hide helps.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

"outrun the cops in a car" means outrunning the cops while driving a car. That the one who outruns them drives the car. I'm sorry for being a Grammar Nazi.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Not in a car. What if you hit someone or caused an accident?


----------



## Damagedfinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Okay, let's see hmmmm... driving a car on a high speed while annoying police alarms are behind you... sounds fun.

5 min later.

Caught.

Well if you compare them you can obviously see that when you get caught the fun just drowns... useless fun. If only you stayed at home playing chess... idiot head.


I'm too lazy to play with others especially tag, exhausting.


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, because it IS fun. I did it once, got away with it, and it was very scary and fun at the same time. Once I got out of the car and ran into the building I pulled into, I was shaking. Once that wore off and I realized that the cop wasn't going to burst thru the door, I was proud of myself. 
It wasn't some high speed chase, but I passed some guy who pulled out in front of me (on a two lane road with double yellow lines), a deputy car was coming from the other direction and saw it clear as day. There was plenty of time to get back into my lane so when I passed the cop he turned his lights on. I saw in my rear view mirror that he started doing a three point turn, and I reacted by flooring my Toyota Tercel. I was about a mile away from work, and it was a curvy road. The entrance to my work was right at the end of a blind curve, so I turned into it and sped to the back of the parking lot behind the building, never being caught. 
I know that's not exactly "outrunning" a cop, but I was a step ahead of him and still count it.

(if caught, my excuse would have been that I thought he was going to pull over the guy who pulled out in front of me, and I wasn't trying to outrun him, but was just going to work like usual).


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes!!!

Sometimes I like to pretend the car behind me is tailing me, just for excitement's sake


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Outrunning cops is easy once you realize their best hope is you staying on the highway and not having GPS, friends, or place you can lay low. Its fun as hell the first few times doing it with sheer power, but when you do it for more or less a living it gets old and boring.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

It would be fun...I'd obey all the traffic laws too, just to confuse the police. Stop on red lights, yield, let people cross, all of that. It would be hilarious. When he rams his car into mine, I'd act like he was an asshole, like what did I ever do wrong? lol


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Ooooh, it's tied exactly! 28-28. At first I was deeply tempted to reply with a "Heck YUS".... but I think it's only fun in theory, not in practice. I'd be in unhealthy 6-levels like no one's business, man... They might start shooting at you; the already potentially stress-inducing facets of traffic would be multiplied considerably... *shudders* no shank you...


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Hell no. I don't have the Se to pull that off.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

In MY car? That's very funny.

It might be more fun on foot, if they were also on foot that is.


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh I just tied it up again.

Absolutely not! I don't have the balls for that. Stuff like roller coasters, bungee jumping, and outrunning the po-po is not fun to me. I like adventure, but more like being at sea or doing wildlife photography.


----------

